# Would you know if you hit your sciatic nerve??



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello all, so i did my second jab of test e last night which lets say didn't go as smoothly as the first!!!

anyway, so me and the other half were in the bathroom (as i new id have trouble aspirating with my left hand so got the gf to help)

pushed the pin in which hurt unlike the first shot i did in my right cheek, aspirated which took a while due to my gf not realising how hard you have to pull back and then injected.

Pulled the pin out and bled a little due to wiggling it around in there while trying to aspirate lol. Now i know the sciatic nerve runs down the middle of your cheek but would you know if you hit it while pinning?

Although i pinned on the outer quadrant i think i went more near the inner than the outer if you know what i mean?

thanks all


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I've never jabbed so may be wrong here but if you hit your sciatic nerve mate I reckon you'd fuking know about it!


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

you would no mate frist sign would be flat on the floor and some extreme pain a mate did it a he said he past out lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes you would definatly know.

Ouch


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replys guys, defo looks like i didn't hit it then lol just gotta get my technic down me thinks!

Hows your mate now olliel?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes you would sure as fcuk know and if by any chance you did then i would stop using 3 inch pins because you certainly wouldn't hit it with a 1.5.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

you wont hit your sciatic nevre with a 1 1/2 pin m8 that nerve is alot deeper than that, when my back pain was that bad i started trigger point therapy (doing it myself) and as i did it i perposly went towards my sciatic nerve very slowly to try and find it so i new exactly wer it was so i could get on with what i was doing and not be paranoid all the way thru,.

i new the area it was in so went for it, i finaly found it and it was about 3" deep going thru the centre of my glute, it wasnt a sharp pain like people say its was like when you hit your funny bone it sends a numb pins and needles pain down your arm, i felt this go right thru my left leg and to my toes, i could feel my whole sciatic nerve gtom when the needle touched it right down to my toes, and the funny bone pain is the exact pain you would feel, there no way you will hit that with a aas pin m8 

edit: the muscle i was trying self TPT on was my piriformis and the SC runs either past it or thru it (different from person to person) so i needed to no were exactly my SC was or i would be walking on egg shells the whole way thru (i dont alot of research on TPT and my anatomy so i new what i was doing, just had to venture out and no exactlye the point were it was at to stay away from it since i was doing myself i cant look my glutes square on).

its not the calapsing parralising pain people make out, not unless you punch the needle in and through the nerve, you no your on it long before you could peirce it, it feels like almost like bone its defo not soft or easily peirced, you would stop long before you did that unless some 1 right hooked the needle into your ass.

the trigger points i hit and had to push the needle through made me jump and some hurt alot more than touching the SC


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

olliel said:


> you would no mate frist sign would be flat on the floor and some extreme pain a mate did it a he said he past out lol


its impossible unless your totally inj the wrong place, you would have to be injecting basicly scraping off and past your sacrum bone to be anywere near it and have a very skinny boney ass to be anywere near it, and to make you drop you would have to basicly punch the needle into it. so unles this discribes how your mate injects i donubt he hit it, may have hit a nerve coming off it but not the sc as its far deeper than 1 1/2"

i believe your mate hit a major trigger point in his muscle, which would could cause that reaction as your whole muscle that the trigger point is in will jump like an electric shock and hurt just as much and could drop you just with the split second pain and shock of it,

you can be covered in trigger points all your life and not no there there till you deactivate them, basicly caused by muscle imbalances so the body tightens up certain muscles at certain points to remove the imbalance


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

You'd know all about it if you hit it mate. U'd hit the roof.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

2 words....

*HELL YEAH !!*


----------

